# three dog bakery



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

I just got the book "Cooking the Three Dog Bakery Way" i made the peanut butter nibbles and Bear LOVED them, i even tried one, they were really good. the have flour eggs honey vanilla and baking soda in them. the cook book has everything from desserts and snacks to entrees and appetizers. cant wait to try the "loafin dog mutt loaf"  
this book is a must have!!


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

couple questions.
1. Isnt that the name of an actual bakery somewhere?
2. Is it stuff that even I could cook???


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, there are "Three Dog Bakeries" in I believe most major cities ...


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

yep....the cook book is put out by the same as the store. they are pretty easy recipies ... and from what i read.. its stuff around the house that you have ...flour, eggs, etc. i did need to buy the natural peanut butter and some honey. some of the desserts use carbo powder .. they say you can buy it at health food stores...it like chocolate dog can have. they even have a brownie recipie!


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

"belly rub brownies"

1 1/4 cups all purpose flour
3 tablespoons carob powder (available at health food stores)
1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 cup canola oil
3/4 cup honey
2 large eggs

preheat oven to 350 degrees. grease an 8 inch square baking pan with non-stick vegetable srpay.

stir together the flour, carob powder, and baking powder in a large bowl and set aside. in a small bowl, wisk together the oil and honey. Add the eggs, one at a time,wisking to incorporate. add the wet ingerdients to the dry ingredients and stir until well blended.

spread the batter evenly in the pan. bake for 20 to 25 minutes, or until the brownies start to pull away from the sides of the pan.

cool to room temperature, cut into bars, and serve.

store in an airtight container for upto 4 days, or wrap well and freeze for upto 2 months.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

the book is copyrighted ...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Does it really matter that is was copyrighted??????? My daughter works at a place that makes all kinds of dog treats out of yogurt etc... the dogs love them....


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

It matters when people start posting sections of copyrighted text, I'm pretty sure that's not legal, and the poster as well as the forum owner could get in trouble ...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maybe you should report them ....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

katieanddusty said:


> It matters when people start posting sections of copyrighted text, I'm pretty sure that's not legal, and the poster as well as the forum owner could get in trouble ...


Yeah....but if you post where you got it from, you can keep yourself out of trouble..... Don't claim it as your own recipe and don't post all recipes and I'm sure you're okay.

If anything, some of us will see the recipe, and want to go buy the book.....boosts their sales.

But still a good point, Katie. No one wants to get in trouble for copyright infringement.

Rick


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Maybe you should report them ....


:lol:.....now let's all play nice......


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

that was Nice!!! she simply posted a recipie for people to see and never claimed it to be hers.... so basically whenever you have a recipe, you got from a book you cant ever give it out, because its copyrighted?????


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

katieanddusty said:


> Yeah, there are "Three Dog Bakeries" in I believe most major cities ...


well I don't live in a major city and all we have is papa Jake's donut shop.. but they are good and im sure the girls would like them if i shared.. 

however, our dairy queen has little ice cream cones they give your dog when you go through the drive in window and the ladies at the drive in window at the bank always send out "cookies"... I have a 4 dr truck and the girls ride in the folded down back seat and when we go through those places i lower the rear window and both their heads are out looking expectantly at the girl behind the window...


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Not reporting anyone, just be careful ...


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Thread police!

Recipe looks yummy!


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> so basically whenever you have a recipe, you got from a book you cant ever give it out, because its copyrighted?????


Sadly yes, that's probably the strict letter of the law. Working for a company that's extremely sensitive, both offensively and defensively, to legal issues, the overriding theme I've gotten is "you can never, ever be too careful".

There are people that work for big companies whose sole job is to sit around, surf the web, and try to find various forms copyright infringement -- comic characters, logos, slogans, you name it. "Intellectual property" is a hugely defensive field, and even more so for big companies.

That said, I kinda doubt that any recipe folks would go that far, especially in a situation where you're obviously not trying to capitalize (ie, make money) off of the information. As with most things, it's probably best to use common sense, and lots of it.

Obligatory disclaimer: I'm not a lawyer or a law expert and don't claim to be. What I've said is not legal advice and should not be taken as such. Void where prohibited, your results may vary. For high altitude, increase cynicism 20%.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Dilligas said:


> That said, I kinda doubt that any recipe folks would go that far, especially in a situation where you're obviously not trying to capitalize (ie, make money) off of the information.


And really, her posting one recipe may in fact get one of us interested in the book....which is just helping them make another sell.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

katieanddusty said:


> Yeah, there are "Three Dog Bakeries" in I believe most major cities ...


I've never heard of them.....but that doesn't mean anything.....(me being a locked at home Mr. Mom type).


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

boy....thought a sample recipie would be nice to share... book is great. and other people have posted recipies before
so....to cover my a** 
http://www.threedogbakery.com
sorry to cause such an uproar!!


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I'll help with the bail..


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I also will help out with bail..if needed.... Thanks for sharing the example of the recipe....Guess in future postings you need to be careful, never know whos reading them.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I've got a couple of there books as well, some of the recipes though look like human recipes. I've only made the biscuits though and my dogs love those.


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

I wondered, do your dogs get spoiled with such yummy treats? I mean, if you made them often enough, would they start not wanting their regular food?

Although Woody eats about anything (and that includes plenty of things that are not meant to be eaten), I am always afraid to give too many extra treats, in case he would become finicky about his food. 

Those recipes look great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

My dogs get things like that once or twice a week and they like their regular food more than anything. Well not the kibble itself if I give it to them by hand (they'll still eat it but it's not as exciting), it must be something about the mealtime ritual and all the food in the bowl ...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie eats them all the time..My daughter works at a place that makes special dog treats....Hasnt affected her eating her regular food...


----------

